# GroundHog Day Sheds!!!!!!



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I Just wanted to share some pictures from my Rabbit Hunt on Groundhog Day. I wanted to take my nephew (Adam) Rabbit hunting. We jumped about 6 rabbits but they were short runs directly to the hole. The highlight of the day was finding our first sheds of 2005. Adams dad (Stacey) and I are very avid Bowhunters and shed hunting is a passion. You Deer hunters would understand. I circled the second shed to show how close it was to the first shed we found.. Stan
I was really glad to have Adam along, He joined the army and leaves for Fort Leonard Wood Missouri on Febuary 9th. I was also there in 1971.. I sure am proud of him........ Stan


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome! I also found my first shed this year while rabbit hunting. It was in warren county on MLK weekend. I am a huge shed hunter and I am going to go out tomorrow morning in hopes of more sheds. My buddy from the cincy area found two this morning, so it is time for me to catch up with him. Great pictures by the way. My digital camera is not working now, so there won't be any pictures from me anytime soon.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

We were out rabbit hunting yesterday and while we didn't find any sheds we saw lots of bedding areas and lots of tracks. 

On the Rabbit side, we got 2 out of 5 or 6. We weren't using dogs since my Dad wasn't able to go with us and bring his. Our rabbits weren't holing up. They were making short runs to the next briar patch which gave us a second chance a once or twice. I almost thought we were going to get 3 because I hit it and followed the blood trail but somehow it escaped us. I'd say that one went in a hole.

We also found carcasses of several dead rabbits. I think the coyote are possibly doing this because my brother said he saw coyote tracks yesterday. They also shot a coyote the second day of dear season.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The dogs look happy about it too.  Nice find. Good luck to your nephew.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

forgot to add that between four of us, we got 7 rabbits out of about 15 or 16. we didn't have dogs, just stomping around in the woods and brush. It was one of the best days of rabbit hunting that I have had.


----------

